# I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It's official boys, it's grad time. I just finished my last two Finals, so I am finally back in action fulltime. GO SUNS!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

haha about damn time. j/k.

good to see you back. hope you did well too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yay! Now we need Kekai on more and we've got all the Suns fans.
Hope you aced those finals. =)

Also, where the hell has Carbo been? What a loser! :banana:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I dunno...when did he disappear? Before or during the L.A. series? Oh well, I'm sure he watched it and was freaking ecstatic.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

What kinda grad were you doing MBA?

I've got a year left at ASU in Tempe before I get out of here with a BS in MGT. Then it might be MBA time...

I'm shallow, I just want money so I can move from section 201 to section 101 and buy an SL55 AMG. LOL.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice. Welcome back just in time for the Suns run. I can feel it comin.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm still around here and there. But ever since about early March I've been getting crushed with 60+ hour work weeks, and with my a ****load of school work. It use to be only the school work so I had plenty of time to BS on here. But now add the work and trying to have a life in between it's hard to make time for this place. But I have been watching on ESPN when they re-show the games at like 3 AM.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It's official boys, it's grad time. I just finished my last two Finals, so I am finally back in action fulltime. GO SUNS!


sigh....party's over. :wink:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome back! Go SUNS!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It's official boys, it's grad time. I just finished my last two Finals, so I am finally back in action fulltime. GO SUNS!


How did you do on the finals? Man, I did not watch game 5, 6, 7 against the Laker 'cause I couldn't take the pressure. We came back from 1-3. That's just amazing. 

We did well last night. Looks like we are carrying the momentum with us. Somebody showed a very interesting quote: 

"*Of the seven previous teams to rebound from a 3-1 deficit, five went on to win the NBA title*."


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

3 finals were cake, one was pretty tough. It was cumulative of the whole year and it was the only test in the class, 50% of your grade. 

Yeah, I was very nervous. I usually have a ton of faith in the Suns, but I seriously though they just weren't going to turn it on in the playoffs. Then we were going to hear the entire offseason that Amare coming back threw the Suns off and whatever else to fill time. I had about 40 people though in my living room all huddled up before a not-so-giant television watching game 7, it was awesome! Suns have given me good times, I'll never forget!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> 3 finals were cake, one was pretty tough. It was cumulative of the whole year and it was the only test in the class, 50% of your grade.
> 
> Yeah, I was very nervous. I usually have a ton of faith in the Suns, but I seriously though they just weren't going to turn it on in the playoffs. Then we were going to hear the entire offseason that Amare coming back threw the Suns off and whatever else to fill time. I had about 40 people though in my living room all huddled up before a not-so-giant television watching game 7, it was awesome! Suns have given me good times, I'll never forget!


If I were you, I wouldn't/couldn't watch the games. For each game Suns won after being down 1-3, I COULD NOT SLEEP that night. It was just way too exciting and the games didn't end until like 1:30am eastern time!! Imagine that I had to put Suns behind and study for the finals? lol I can't do it. 

Wow, I hate those classes that have one major exam like 50% of the year. What are you studying? I am 26 now... I can't imagine going back to school anymore. I am done with my 4-year degree in university (that's how I got here as a Canadian on working visa) and that's it. No more studying for me. I am self employed and I enjoy my freedom so much! Look what I am doing at work right now!!! :banana: (surfing the net)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

jibikao said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't/couldn't watch the games. For each game Suns won after being down 1-3, I COULD NOT SLEEP that night. It was just way too exciting and the games didn't end until like 1:30am eastern time!! Imagine that I had to put Suns behind and study for the finals? lol I can't do it.
> 
> Wow, I hate those classes that have one major exam like 50% of the year. What are you studying? I am 26 now... I can't imagine going back to school anymore. I am done with my 4-year degree in university (that's how I got here as a Canadian on working visa) and that's it. No more studying for me. I am self employed and I enjoy my freedom so much! Look what I am doing at work right now!!! :banana: (surfing the net)



Hehe sounds like a dream job. It's a 4 year business/finance degree. I'm definitely done with school for a long time. 

Yeah, it was tough having Finals the same week as the Suns games...but I can't miss the Suns games. Though it's nerve-racking, this is what I watch for all year. When you watch them live and cheer them on, and then they win...there's nothing like it! Can't miss it, even if it costs me sleep.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

true dat, it aint no party like a party with me in it. im so busy cuzes, my grades are sliding, and i dunno what im gonna do this summer, i have some football camps to go to, but first off i gotta bring up my grades. no worry, when we make it to the finals, i'll be here. payce


----------

